# 189 Visa - CO Allocated



## zax (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am newbie here so please forgive if there is already a thread exists on the same. I have lodged 189 visa and submitted all the documents apart from Form 80 and Medicals. Yesterday I have received an email saying CO has been allocated and asked for those documents.

My question is does that mean my CO has gone through all documents and done the initial review OR he/she yet to review ? Is there a chance of still rejecting barring character and medical checks ? Can you please advice.


----------



## Kellen (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Zax, can you share when you lodged your application?


----------



## zax (Apr 13, 2013)

I have lodged on 1st March 2013.


----------



## Kellen (Apr 13, 2013)

I believe the co should have done an initial assessment of your application though this is really just my guess. Did he/she request any other docs from you?

Also, when you say that you lodged your application on 1 Mar, do you mean that was the date you submitted your application or the date diac sent you an acknowledgement? Am asking as I have submitted my application on 12 Mar and received acknowledgement 1 week later..would like to gauge where I stand in terms of being allocated a co!


----------



## zax (Apr 13, 2013)

I have received email acknowledgment as soon as the visa lodged.

Yes.. CO asked not only Form 80, Medicals and also my birth certificate, PCC etc. 

While I was going through the forum came to know that even though in the immigration website mentioned that CO gets allocated within 10 weeks., the allocation will be done in 5 weeks. But you have still not yet received acknowledgement so you need to wait for more time then.


----------



## Kellen (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Zax. I do hope that I get co soon! Am going for meds this week.

In the meantime, perhaps you can email your co to ask if all your other docs are cleared?

All the best to you for your application and congrats on being allocated co already!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

1. Ack has nothing to do with co allocation timing!
2. CO asked for meds + form80 - provide him ASAP. And most probably he may have gone through them but he's free to analyse it deep on his level. But - don't worry about it if you have provided genuine docs.
3. Form 80 is big - if you have not started, start it asap


----------



## Kellen (Apr 13, 2013)

Can you please shed some light on what you mean by ack has nothing to do with co allocation?

Also, what is form 80? Sorry if I sound really ignorant...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Kellen said:


> Can you please shed some light on what you mean by ack has nothing to do with co allocation?
> 
> Also, what is form 80? Sorry if I sound really ignorant...


Ack is just automatic response to acknowledge your visa submission. It does not decide on your co allocation timing, your visa lodging date does..
Form 80 is personal particulars form - asked by CO from some of the applicants - not all.
You can search *form 80 australia* on google you will find a link.
Its advised to fill this form when you have lodged your visa before CO is allocated (so you don't know if it would be asked from you or not) as its a long form - you better do the work when you have time and preferably upload the same too - saved quite much time - helps getting grant early if you have all the docs uploaded are expected from you!


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

superm said:


> Ack is just automatic response to acknowledge your visa submission. It does not decide on your co allocation timing, your visa lodging date does..
> Form 80 is personal particulars form - asked by CO from some of the applicants - not all.
> You can search form 80 australia on google you will find a link.
> Its advised to fill this form when you have lodged your visa before CO is allocated (so you don't know if it would be asked from you or not) as its a long form - you better do the work when you have time and preferably upload the same too - saved quite much time - helps getting grant early if you have all the docs uploaded are expected from you!


Hi superm, would you suggest uploading this form prior to CO allocation? Some of the questions include- arrival date in Australia, address in Australia etc, to which I assume we should leave blank first?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

yup I am very much in favour of uploading this prior to having a CO.
Yes - you can leave those blank!


----------



## Kellen (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Zax and Superm, would you be able to share on when the status of the docs you uploaded changed from 'Recommended' or 'Required' to 'Received'? 

I read in some other threads that if your docs are in 'Received' status then it means a CO is looking at them. Is that true? Cos I believe the status of my docs have been in 'Received' status for awhile now.


----------



## Karol Nowak (Oct 17, 2012)

The best is to have all he docs ready and submitted with visa app. Once CO will ask for additional documents, your file will land on the bottom of the pile. It will take a while before it will come to the top again.


----------



## expat2014 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi There!

First time posting a reply so apologies if im getting the format wrong. Anyways, I saw your thread and just wanted to share our progress.

We 2 have been appointed a CO and I am currently eligible for an Independent Visa Subclass 189....

I have submitted all the requried docs and now awaiting their confirmation. The forms (80, 1221 etc...) was submitted a lil while ago and after that they had requested our medicals and PCC.

Now just waiting actually. We are going through the process through an agent so v dont get directly involved with the CO, at least not for the time being.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## N L (Sep 29, 2013)

zax said:


> I have received email acknowledgment as soon as the visa lodged.
> 
> Yes.. CO asked not only Form 80, Medicals and also my birth certificate, PCC etc.
> 
> While I was going through the forum came to know that even though in the immigration website mentioned that CO gets allocated within 10 weeks., the allocation will be done in 5 weeks. But you have still not yet received acknowledgement so you need to wait for more time then.


no exact time frame?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

What is the avg time for CO allocation in onsite 189 application?


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

misguided said:


> What is the avg time for CO allocation in onsite 189 application?


Any idea what all documents we need to have handy ? Thanks


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

any input guys?


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Misguided & Greeniearun!

I too applied for 189, I got my skills assessed and accepted on 18/10/13, I submitted my EOI on 7th November and was invited to apply on 18th November.

Initially I submitted the documents I had, which were my certified skills assessment outcome, certified passport, certified IELTS, certified degree certificate, certified transcripts of degree and certified birth certificate.

I knew that I would also require a medical and a PCC so I started that process soon after submitting the other documents, but before I was allocated a CO so that I would have pretty much all the documents ready.

I had my medical completed on 2nd December, and was allocated a Case Officer on 10th December.

I received a letter from the CO requesting further documentation which was evidence of health, evidence of character (PCC and Form 80, and Australian Fed Police Check).

They gave me 28 days to submit this information, which I believe meant that my file went back onto the pile for 28 days.

I sent off for the various police checks (bear in mind you should only need a local police check unless you have stayed in another country for more than 12 months - I was in Australia for 12 months which is why they requested a AFP Check)

I received all the documents back, and filled in the Form 80 (which takes time as its an 18 page form!!!!), and uploaded everything by 2nd January.

I checked my online application and the documents finally show the status of "Received" as opposed to "Required" on the 6th January 2014.

This means that the CO has had a look again at my file and marked the required documents as received now. I am hoping this now means that I shouldn't have to wait long for a response as they haven't sent me another letter to advise of any further documents to submit...so now it's just the waiting game!!!

My advice is for all new invitees for 189, ensure you start the process as soon as you get invited. At minimum you WILL need the following:

Skills Assessment
Passport Copy
Birth Certificate
Degree Certificate
Degree Transcripts
IELTS Certificate
Medicals
PCC (for any country you have lived in for more than 12 months)

I would also complete the Form 80, whether they ask for it or not as you don't know what type of CO you have received, as some are more thorough than others and it takes a while to get the information for this form as they want 10 year history on some parts!!!!

Hopefully the above information is of some assistance to you both and any others that are looking to apply and collate documents. 

Try to certify the documents where possible and try to upload colour copies too.

The more evidence you provide the less likely you are to receive an additional request which will mean you get your visa granted on the first review by the Case Officer


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

*Individual college mark sheets necessary ?*



akara said:


> Hi Misguided & Greeniearun!
> 
> I too applied for 189, I got my skills assessed and accepted on 18/10/13, I submitted my EOI on 7th November and was invited to apply on 18th November.
> 
> ...


Akara I don't have my individual college mark sheets. A consolidated mark sheet fine ?


----------



## akara (Sep 12, 2013)

Greeniearun - you should submit what you have, they will always tell you if it's not enough. My transcripts were consolidated, so two sheets of paper with all my module marks from year 1 to 3 of university. The most important thing is that its on university letterheaded paper and not just a plain piece of paper. Also a good idea to get a certified copy and then scan that in to show that it is legitimate.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

misguided said:


> What is the avg time for CO allocation in onsite 189 application?


There is a spreadsheet here where you can add your details and it will guestimate CO allocation. It also tells the average allocation time:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------

